# 2000 jeep wrangler.What size alternator for Plowing



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

Need to upgrade my stock alt do I need an alt that has idle output at 120 and above? What is needed.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

The biggest you can find. I use 250 amp on my plow trucks. They will do 186 at idle.

This could work......
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HIGH-OUTPUT...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item416d9a69f5


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Factory amperage has been fine in both my former 1992 YJ and current 1999 XJ plow Jeep. 

When backing up to make another pass only lift the plow enough to get it off the ground (couple inches), NOT all the way up. 

If your current alternator works, that's all you "need".


----------

